# Merrick Dog food?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I was wondering if Merrick dog food is good? Also I am thinking of switching Cleo and Skipper to a different food. They are on Wellness right now. Here is the foods that our local pet store has

http://www.petsuppliesplus.com/ProductGuide/new/DogFood.html


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

California Natural and Innova are good, too.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci eats the Merrick dry food mixed with home made chicken in the pot.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci eats the Merrick Wilderness dry dogfood and has no problems.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought a bag of the Merrick puppy plate for Mia and she wouldnt eat it


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly ate Merrick for the first year+ of her life. I think that ingredient wise it is a great food. I, like others on this forum, found that Lilly pooped a lot while eating Merrick - like 5 times per day. I followed the advice of other members here and switched her to Canadae and her poop is now less smelly and less frequent. I don't think it is a bad food, I just think that some of our babies react differently to different food.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Sep 6 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631072


> I bought a bag of the Merrick puppy plate for Mia and she wouldnt eat it[/B]


Chloe wouldn't eat the Cowboy cookout...
I ended up letting her have what she wanted....which was Evo red meat small bites. She's doing _okay_ on it, but things could be better. *Shrug* I am not changing her food again for a while, not unless I HAVE to.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Sep 6 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631106


> Lilly ate Merrick for the first year+ of her life. I think that ingredient wise it is a great food. I, like others on this forum, found that Lilly pooped a lot while eating Merrick - like 5 times per day. I followed the advice of other members here and switched her to Canadae and her poop is now less smelly and less frequent. I don't think it is a bad food, I just think that some of our babies react differently to different food.[/B]


We are kind of having the same problem with the Evo red meat small bites. It's SOOO stinky. It's terrible. She doesn't go A LOT, but it isn't ...um...a good "quality" ....meaning a bit big and mushy, not firm. It's rather unpleasant, but less so than her previous state. I imagine she needs more fiber...I am going to start giving her pumpkin pretty much every day. 

I don't want to switch yet, but....Canadae, you say??


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have tried Royal Canin, Karma, Merrick, Life's Abundance...and can't remember the rest offhand. I finally gave up and decided if Zippy wants the Royal Canin, she can have it. The last straw was when she bought me one of the Karma kibbles, dropped it beside me, tried to bury it....then moved it and rolled all over it like it was something dead. Well, I guess it is lol.


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Sep 7 2008, 12:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631188


> QUOTE (MamaMia @ Sep 6 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631072





> I bought a bag of the Merrick puppy plate for Mia and she wouldnt eat it[/B]


Chloe wouldn't eat the Cowboy cookout...
I ended up letting her have what she wanted....which was Evo red meat small bites. She's doing _okay_ on it, but things could be better. *Shrug* I am not changing her food again for a while, not unless I HAVE to.
[/B][/QUOTE]


My Lizzie was on the EVO Chicken and Turkey flavor, her poops were on the soft / loose side also.
I ended up changing her diet and went to California Natural lamb and rice and she has been consistently pooping well formed
and solid poops.She has also been getting yogurt and blueberries every morning for breakfast....not sure if thats changing anything other than color.....eeewwwwe !

I had also tried her on Natures Variety Instinc, while at a 50/50 mix with the EVO she was doing better in the poop department too !

I wonder if the EVO is just too darn rich ?



John


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Sep 6 2008, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631190


> QUOTE (BeckyBC03 @ Sep 6 2008, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631106





> Lilly ate Merrick for the first year+ of her life. I think that ingredient wise it is a great food. I, like others on this forum, found that Lilly pooped a lot while eating Merrick - like 5 times per day. I followed the advice of other members here and switched her to Canadae and her poop is now less smelly and less frequent. I don't think it is a bad food, I just think that some of our babies react differently to different food.[/B]


We are kind of having the same problem with the Evo red meat small bites. It's SOOO stinky. It's terrible. She doesn't go A LOT, but it isn't ...um...a good "quality" ....meaning a bit big and mushy, not firm. It's rather unpleasant, but less so than her previous state. I imagine she needs more fiber...I am going to start giving her pumpkin pretty much every day. 

I don't want to switch yet, but....Canadae, you say??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not sure the age of your baby, but Evo is not puppies. Evo has too much protein, not balanced. Its great for adult dogs, especially with allergies


----------

